

Apple paid over half of the winning bid ($2.6B of $4.5B) for the Nortel patents - andreyf
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/07/21/apple_paid_2_6b_lions_share_of_4_5b_nortel_patent_acquisition.html?

======
andreyf
I wonder how many of the 6k patents Apple gets, and how many of those will be
used against Android. Also amount of money is rather astounding - $2.6B is
pretty rare in buying companies, not just patents. This is 4.6x as much as
Apple paid for NeXT (more, if you don't include inflation).

